# quivering



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike is quivering every once in a while. His tail seems to move back and forth. Is it because he is in a new area of the house or just excited to see me  I was wondering if other cockatiels quiver/shake too?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm not sure, i will have to watch my two more closely. Is it cooler than he is used to?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I was in the kitchen. We do have air conditioning though.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Is he moving his tail side to side like wagging it? if he is thats normal it just means he is happy enjoying life, and enjoying you  if he is moving it up and down could be a sign of illness. 
now the quivering I am not sure of keep an eye on him quivering can mean many things 
fear nervousness uncertainty distrust, a change in tempature in the enviroment, sickness or it could be none of these not really sure just watch him and see if he keeps doing it.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I was in the kitchen. We do have air conditioning though.


might be to cold for him


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

it is back and forth but really fast short movements. He seems to be doing good though.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> Is he moving his tail side to side like wagging it? if he is thats normal it just means he is happy enjoying life


I've never heard this before, occasionally my two will wriggle their tail from side to side ... but, erm, it usually means a really BIG present is about to land on my shoulder.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> it usually means a really BIG present is about to land on my shoulder.


hehehe.... 
I had never heard of it either till I read it on a few sites when I was trying to read up on Cockatiel behaviour it said some will actually wag there tail like a dog....lol I have yet to see either of mine do it


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> hehehe....
> I had never heard of it either till I read it on a few sites when I was trying to read up on Cockatiel behaviour it said some will actually wag there tail like a dog....lol I have yet to see either of mine do it


What site is that? I really don't think it sounds right.  No bird i've known has ever wagged their tail, hehehe.

Spike - i've been watching and my two shiver if they are cold, or scared. Don't know if either of those would apply to when Spike was shivering.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> What site is that? I really don't think it sounds right.  No bird i've known has ever wagged their tail, hehehe.
> 
> Spike - i've been watching and my two shiver if they are cold, or scared. Don't know if either of those would apply to when Spike was shivering.


if you do a google search it tells you that on many sites  I agree Bea I have yet to see mine do it maybe there not happy to see me  

Tail wagging: A bird, like a dog, may wag her tail to tell you that she is glad to see you. Tail wagging can also be a precursor to defecating. This is often helpful if you are trying to housetrain your bird. 

Tail Wagging: you'll see your bird give his tail a quick "fan" and a vigorous side-to-side shake. This means "I'm content, I'm enjoying myself and feeling quite relaxed!" It's always a happy sight!

http://www.cockatielcottage.net/questions4.html
scroll down near the bottom


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

How peculiar! I understand the "shake" because that's a preening thing, and a contented thing. If that's what they mean by "wagging" i believe it.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

i've never seen mine shake or anything. maybe wiggle there tail to get all the feathers in place but that is all


----------

